# C501 on new Roamio Plus



## claw (Nov 27, 2013)

Connected a new Roamio Plus yesterday, and today installed a cableCARD from Mediacom Cable.

All channels are present in the guide. I can use the guide to select a channel to watch. I can record and playback a program from the guide.

But I get C501 error from:

- What to Watch Now
- Browse TV & Movies

Search returns a "Search results are temporarily unavailable".

If I select Season Pass and other options from a program in the guide, a blank screen is displayed for a couple of seconds and then back to the guide.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

You have some sort of network problem. It could be a general network issue (can you make calls to TiVo?) or might be just the DNS server is goofed up. Many functions on the TiVo won't work properly without internet connectivity.


----------



## claw (Nov 27, 2013)

It connects successfully. Auto or manual. Connects, downloads, disconnects, and loads successfully.

Pandora radio works fine. So there would not seem to be a network issue connecting to the internet.

Checked the Port configuration test and it was successful.


----------



## claw (Nov 27, 2013)

It looks like I will be returning the Roamio Plus to Best Buy with their 15 day return policy. And then canceling the TiVo subscription.

Worked with chat support and phone support. No resolution of the C501 errors. And no resolution of my being unable to log in to my TiVo account either.

The account log in issue is strange... I get a 404 page response. Support tells me it must be my browser or my network or my ISP blocking access. I tried with 4 browsers on 4 different PCs on 3 different networks. All return the same 404 error during log in.

I could live with the C501 error if Season Pass would work. Without Season Pass, I will have to give up on TiVo for now.


----------



## drodgers94089 (Dec 23, 2013)

My sister-in-law has been trying for a month to get this issue resolved.
There are no network diagnostic error and neither her internet provider nor her wireless router blocks any ports or addresses.
TiVo support seems to be clueless about the issues notwithstanding posts here.
She is exasperated with their repeated requests to unplug/replug cables and restart setup.
Even the UI restart suggested in another post does not help.


----------



## Nargg (May 25, 2012)

Reading this I had an idea. I started wondering if cable operators were messing with DNS entries to make TiVo less reliable. My providers, Cox, now has a DVR that is VERY close to specs of a TiVo Romio, so I'm sure they'd love to be a better choice. So I've changed my router's default DNS from getting DNS from the provider to Google's DNS which is 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 This will be interesting if it has an effect on my units or not...


----------



## evanborkow (Mar 17, 2008)

Nargg said:


> Reading this I had an idea. I started wondering if cable operators were messing with DNS entries to make TiVo less reliable. My providers, Cox, now has a DVR that is VERY close to specs of a TiVo Romio, so I'm sure they'd love to be a better choice. So I've changed my router's default DNS from getting DNS from the provider to Google's DNS which is 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 This will be interesting if it has an effect on my units or not...


This is a kewl tool:https://www.grc.com/dns/benchmark.htm


----------



## NYC9185 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just got this c501 now on my tivo roamio plus 

my base roamio in living room no problem 

plus hooked up directly by wire to modem from twc
base getting wifi vía router and working fine

what gives?


----------



## NYC9185 (Mar 12, 2014)

Still not working not able to see recorded shows
No tv guide black screen on roamio plus in bedroom

Roamio base in living room no problems this is really so frustrating


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

NYC9185 said:


> Still not working not able to see recorded shows
> No tv guide black screen on roamio plus in bedroom
> 
> Roamio base in living room no problems this is really so frustrating


What happens if you temporarily move the Plus into the living room? That should tell you whether it's the TiVo at fault or the network.


----------



## NYC9185 (Mar 12, 2014)

CrispyCritter said:


> What happens if you temporarily move the Plus into the living room? That should tell you whether it's the TiVo at fault or the network.


Gonna try that after i get back from my double shift


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm suspect the C501 error isn't a network problem but soley a Tivo issue. Why I say that is that I have been expirimenting with uploading movies to my Tivo that contain metatags so that the descriptions show up. In addtion to just descriptions I'm trying to get the thumbnail pic of movie to display which is based on the ProgramID of the metatag txt file.

If I don't provide a proper ProgramID, I get a C501 error which indicates to me that in my situation everything regarding a recording is based on the ProgramID and if that is wrong the Tivo gives a C501 error when I attempt to view the recording.

Also an interesting thing not so much related to the C501 error, if I give a uploaded program a ProgramID of an existing recording in the metatag txt file, everything in metatag file is ignored and the uploaded recording takes on every the description of the other program including the thunmbnail pic view. Then when you watch that recorded show, it plays the real program I uploaded.

While the C501 error might be a generic TiVo "I'm confused error", in my situation it's solely based on improper encoded ProgramID, if the ProgramID i give the TiVo is wrong it produces the C50 error. How to fix it? It might be as simple as giving the Tivo time to update it's self or by forcing a couple calls in to the mothership but really I don't know more other than I can been able to create the error, in my situation I can fix it by either giving it a proper ProgramID or leaving the ProgramID out of the metatag info file then the recording will play with no error.

Not sure how this error plays in the missing netflix and such however the error seems to revolve around the database the TiVo uses to organize viewing content.


----------

